# Stand Alone Sign



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I need to install a service for a stand alone sign. The sign is about 20' from an intersection with a poco pole. I've never done one of these and was wondering if I will put the meter on the sign post or can I put it on the pole? Either way I guess i will have to leave them enough service cable to go to the top of the pole and I guess they will use that wire mold stuff they use on the poles? Also what is the smallest service you can get 60A? Any ideas appreciated.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've done a good many of these. Most PoCo's won't let you put your equipment on their pole. This is a climbing hazard, makes it hard to change the pole, and they might just be using that pole as part of a joint use agreement (which you are not a party to). 

The typical method is to either mount it right on the side of the sign, or mount it on a 6x6 post right next to the sign. Either way, I'm assuming you're going underground. I've gone overhead to signs before, but it's not especially pretty.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Last one I did was 200 amp drop at the pole(only size the poco does) then two 20 amp circuits underground to the sign.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I've done a good many of these. Most PoCo's won't let you put your equipment on their pole. This is a climbing hazard, makes it hard to change the pole, and they might just be using that pole as part of a joint use agreement (which you are not a party to).
> 
> The typical method is to either mount it right on the side of the sign, or mount it on a 6x6 post right next to the sign. Either way, I'm assuming you're going underground. I've gone overhead to signs before, but it's not especially pretty.


 Kind of figured that. Ok so i will mount the meter pan to the sign it's going to be 8" square tube. I guess I will run pvc over and come up with a stick of rigid, am i correct on the service drop? will they run the plastic mold up and mount a service head up top?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Loose Neutral said:


> Kind of figured that. Ok so i will mount the meter pan to the sign it's going to be 8" square tube. I guess I will run pvc over and come up with a stick of rigid, am i correct on the service drop? will they run the plastic mold up and mount a service head up top?


That really depends on the PoCo. You'll have to get their rules book to see how much pipe you need to run at/up the pole. Signs are considered commercial services, so it's a different section of most rules books. Some require me to form and pour concrete around RMC to 3' up the pole, then run the first 10' of RMC up the pole. Others just want a sweep ell of any type in the trench at the bottom of the pole, then they'll run their own pole guard up the pole. Even if they require a sweep or some conduit, some want it kept tight to the pole, and others want it held off the pole a certain number of inches for their own fandangled brackets. Some provide the wire, some don't. There's no cut and dry answer on that. You'll only know for sure if you get their rules book or just call the PoCo lines engineer that serves the area the sign is going in.


----------



## SignGuy1980 (May 19, 2012)

We would normaly tie a conduit sweep to the pole just before we pour the footing.
Attached an outdoor gang box to the pole, and run the conductors inside the pole into the cabinet.

Then sparky can either tie into our sweep, and continue the run to the building, or install a burial pull box.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

Around here, you can still get a 60 amp 120v service for something like this.


----------

